# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Deca-Durabolin Holland & Sustanon Turkey real or fake?

## redline

I've got here a whole package of this stuff and i`m a little optimistic on this one. They all look real to me but i feel checking them with you guys because you the experts.


P.S.: the attachment section didn't work so i had to upload the file on a ftp.
Deca-Durabolin Holland and Sustanon Turkey

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes what the F is going on? I cant post pics either.

----------


## SnaX

I think it's because there is server maintainance on the site?

----------


## 956Vette

> Yes what the F is going on? I cant post pics either.


Still? sorry guys

----------


## redline

Since i can't upload the pics on the server please *click the link below (includes the photos)*

*http://www.redline.go.ro/decasusta.html*

----------


## HotSause

I Think They

----------


## redline

Can somebody tell me ??? Click on the link to see the photos  :Owned:

----------


## Canadian Juicer

It looks like the same stuff as what picked up in Thailand, everyone told us they looked good. I'll say the same to you.

----------


## ...medX...

Sust looks very good but I'm not sure about the decas because of the font...

----------


## Grizzly420

need another pic of the 3 on the bottem also the grey stoper looks to small on the inside it should be 1/2 inch maybe my eyes or failling, but something to look a very carefully.

----------


## redline

hm...i've made more pictures with deca and i uploaded them on a ftp.

*Click here to see the photos* 

(first photos is a zoom that's why appares crapy)

----------


## Grizzly420

the 3 looks good. I think they are real but you need MichealCC on this to confirm them he is great at finding the fake ones.

----------


## Seajackal

The decas you have are fake bro this is a good fake from Serbia.

----------


## Grizzly420

what was it that tipped you off SJ. was the ruber stopper to small on the inside  :Aajack:

----------


## Seajackal

Man this is a good fake deca , if you try to twist the crimp it
won't go that easy and YES the rubber stopper is their only fault and I think they
won't achieve the perfection of copying the rubber stopper so soon. BTW comparing
the yellow top real/fake you will notice a little difference in collor too but this is
visible only if you see it in your hands cuz pictures changes. Grizzly you're getting
good in this man keep up the good work bro! Really apreciated!  :Wink: 

PS: Take a look at the #4 it's closed they also failed in this.

----------


## ...medX...

Yup the font is bad, fake deca for sure...

----------


## MichaelCC

totaly agree with SJ - these decas are fake and they come from Serbia. GRIZZLY420 - this is very good fake, and I was also very confused when I saw it for the first time. But now I recognized it.
All differeces Sj told are Ok + I think used label font is wrong, and it's very good visible, when you compare these 2 pictures:
My picture - http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55812
your picture - http://www.luxflats.co.uk/deca/2.JPG
Meke them bigger (full resolution quality) and take a look at the used font. you can see very good visible differences in the text "1 ml: 100mg". Originaly "l" letter is not so close to "m" letter - there is a space between them. Your "l" is too close to "m", so they looks like they are together. 
Better example is "E" letter in "DECA -DURABOLIN " text. "E" letter is too close to "C" and very far from first "D" letter - simply said, "E" letter is not in the middle between "D" and "C". 
No need to talk about used fond - it's different and it's very good visible at the first sight.
Sorry for so long explanation, I prefer to say it by pictures, but nowadays is problem with sending pictures, so we have to find another solution  :Wink:

----------


## redline

Thank you very much for you help.

----------


## Grizzly420

with explinations like that from MichaelCC this should stay up for review for ever .thats awsome

----------


## MichaelCC

> with explinations like that from MichaelCC this should stay up for review for ever .thats awsome


WOW - I can post a picture finally  :Smilie: 
I hope this pictures can help much more, than thousands of words. There are 2 pictures merged together , left one is original deca -durabolin and the right one is fake from "REDLINE". Label differences I was talking about in my record above are in red circles.
BTW - thanx "Grizzly420" - all we are here to help each other ..

----------


## redline

Very very good explanation from MichaelCC. I think this thread should be moved at the Fake Steroid Pictures (good pictures, very good explanation and comparison)

----------


## Egghead

Those decas look just like the ones that I got from my contact. I'm in the process of trying to get them tested... Thanks to SJ and Mike cc who pointed out the same things on my decas...i.e the D in deca and the short stoppers..
Egghead

----------


## redline

please let us know what were the lab results. 

i had a friend that tested some norma deca 's that we're fake and found in them 225 mg of nandrolone . weird....

----------

